# Can't use Lumix FZ20 because of constant error message - help?



## Lanimilbus (May 14, 2006)

My Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20 which I have been using without major issue since December, 2004, has, as of last night, not been able to function due to an error message it gives me every time I turn it on. Every time I turn the camera on, no matter what setting or mode it's in, it gives me the following message:
"Please turn camera off and then on again."
When I turn the camera off and then on again, it loads the normal screen and then a second later the "Please turn camera off and then on again" message comes up again. I'm unable to take any pictures or even review the ones I've taken because this error message will take over the screen and won't go away. Nothing out of the ordinary happened yesterday or last night, I was using it last night and it worked fine, everything as normal, then all of a sudden after it had been turned off for maybe 10 minutes I turned it back on to take some more photos, got that message, and have been getting it ever since. I've tried changing batteries (they're all fully charged), I've tried taking the memory card out, putting it back in, switching memory cards, letting it sit overnight, making sure the lens and everything is properly adjusted and intact (everything seems perfectly normal and exactly the same as it was before) and everything else I can think of, but still, no matter what I do, every time I turn the camera on it gives me the "Please turn camera off and then on again" message, making the camera unusable. Has anyone else had this problem? What causes it? What can/should I do about it? Any help or advice on the matter would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,
-Alec


----------



## summers_enemy (May 15, 2006)

I never experienced anything like that with my old FZ20 but with experiences in other cameras I've found a nice, easy way of fixing things tends to be a "hard reboot" I think it's called.  Turn the camera on, then remove the battery while it's still on causing the camera to shut down due to power failure.  Put the battery back in and IME, all should be well.

_While this has worked for me several times in the past I do not know what or how it effects the camera or software on the camera.  I am not responsible for any additional problems you may experience by following my advice. Please don't sue me. :mrgreen:_


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2006)

Pretty much the only advice I can give is much the same as summers above. Take the battery out and run it completely flat using a safe method like wiring it to a car headlight bulb. Then recharge it completely.

Having left the camera battery out, put the camera in a plastic bag and leave it in the fridge overnight to ensure that any capacitance charge in it drains.

Try again afterwards.

Rob


----------

